# How to Rotate photo in Pages '08?



## Mario8672 (Sep 18, 2007)

I've imported a photo into Pages '08, but how do I rotate the photo from within the program?


Thanks


----------



## eric2006 (Sep 18, 2007)

The Inspector has many functions, most things can be controlled from it:


----------



## Mario8672 (Sep 18, 2007)

Ah okay, thanks!


----------



## love mac (Sep 24, 2007)

Good


----------



## DeltaMac (Sep 24, 2007)

love mac said:


> Good



Good?


----------



## lbj (Sep 25, 2007)

great?


----------



## Qion (Sep 25, 2007)

Absafreakinglutely.


----------



## Mario8672 (Sep 25, 2007)

...yea


----------



## lurk (Sep 26, 2007)

Youbetcha!

// Is this the new word association thread ;-)


----------

